# Buying at hilton club of NY



## cooper0038 (May 12, 2011)

I am interested in a TS in Manhattan and plan to buy to use not exchange.  From reading, the Manhattan Club doesn't seem like a good idea so I am interested in HCNY.  I don't see much on these boards about it and was wondering why.  I know the MF are not the cheapest (I have DVC so used to that) but am still interested.  I know to buy resale and that it is RTU expiring in 2032.  If I get a decent resale price (prob from Judi) what are the other positives or negatives.  Not sure if this goes in the Buying or Hilton area of the board so please move if needed. 

Thanks
Cooper


----------



## alwysonvac (May 12, 2011)

You'll find info in the Hilton forum

This thread has links to other threads on the Hilton timeshares in NY -
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=135132

Here's a link to the 2011 Maintenance Fees - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1025214&postcount=69

Good Luck and Welcome to TUG


----------



## KathyA (May 13, 2011)

We've been owners there for six years.

Positives:

Location, location, location (better than 57th Street).

Availability.  In six years, going there between three and four times a year,  I've only not been able to get what I wanted there once.  That time I simpy used my points to book into a Hilton Hotel ini NY.

The ability to get a one-bedroom, two-bedroom, or studio depending on your needs.  No minimum number of days to stay.  And they don't let HGVC members change into exchange in until 45 days before.  But Hilton Club owners can change into other resorts six to nine months in advance.

Ability to use your points in any Hilton brand hotel in the world.  They simply convert to hhonors points and book you into the hotel.  We've stayed in Italy (Florence and Rome), Barbados, Dubrovnik, Spain (Madrid and Barcelona) and many others.  The Hilton Club representative will actually make the reservation for you, and I think they have more pull than just the average hhonors member.

Easy to get to from other east coast cities (we are in Washington).

Hotel amenitites such as room service if you want them.

Breakfast and cocktail hour (hors d'houvres, beer, wine, and soft drinks) included.



Disadvantages

Maintenance fees are very high (though you can take at least the real estate tax portion of your fee off your taxes if you itemize).

No kitchen.


----------



## jrc (May 13, 2011)

KathyA said:


> And they don't let HGVC members change into exchange in until 45 days before.  But Hilton Club owners can change into other resorts six to nine months in advance.



HGVC owners can book into Hilton Club?


----------



## cooper0038 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the answers.  After a lot of reading, I am probably going ahead with an offer when I find the right contract.  

Cooper


----------



## Talent312 (May 13, 2011)

jrc said:


> HGVC owners can book into Hilton Club?



No. "Only owners of THC-NY are eligible to stay at this property." -- Guide, pg. 109.
... _"a discerning group of owners," no doubt_ ...

The poster was likely thinking of W-57th Street which has a 45-day non-exclusive club window.


----------



## cooper0038 (May 31, 2011)

*Passed ROFR*

Made an offer on 7000 points at HCNY for $2000 and just got this packet in the mail to close the deal.  lots of fees to pay but at this price, I can't complain too much. Have 2011 points to use somehow (I will come up with something if there are no hitches with closing). I didn't think this would pass ROFR or maybe they are not using it at HCNY. Worked with Judi and very happy.  More MF for me!!! :whoopie:


----------



## alwysonvac (May 31, 2011)

cooper0038 said:


> Made an offer on 7000 points at HCNY for $2000 and just got this packet in the mail to close the deal.  lots of fees to pay but at this price, I can't complain too much. Have 2011 points to use somehow (I will come up with something if there are no hitches with closing). I didn't think this would pass ROFR or maybe they are not using it at HCNY. Worked with Judi and very happy.  More MF for me!!! :whoopie:



Congratulations !!   

Great price.. Thanks for sharing your ROFR news.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 1, 2011)

WOW! What a deal you got. I have been salivating over this TS since I first learned of it. I have never seen a contract for such a great price. Congratulations!

elaine


----------



## rjp123 (Jun 1, 2011)

cooper0038 said:


> Made an offer on 7000 points at HCNY for $2000 and just got this packet in the mail to close the deal.



Wow.  This is really odd.


----------



## amisco (Jun 1, 2011)

*HCNY Closing...*

I own at the Hilton Club New York... one of, if not my favorite timeshare.  Congratulations on the deal.

It took a very very very long time to close the transaction (think months) because of the slow beauracracies in New York.  However once closed the experience of ownership is excellent.  Very helpful Hilton Club staff.


----------



## cooper0038 (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree it is odd and not sure what Hilton is doing with HCNY.  I know the retail price for 7000 points at HCNY is $21,000 so was very surprised this passed ROFR.  Maybe my reputation for adding on and using DVC points foolishly (according to some boards) got me in the door.  Anyway, very happy to soon be joining the Hilton family.  

Does anyone know how long after closing points are available?


----------



## Jasmine658 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Boy am I confused....resale of NY Hilton Club*

First incoming call today from 407-722-3162, Hilton Corporate, that my purchase of resale points will not allow me to exchange to RCI or to another HGVC. Points will only be good at Hilton Club NYC. She emphasized she works in corporate, so that it was necessary to buy direct from Hilton @ $3.50/point in order to have trading and exchanging capability. I purchased resale about 1/10th that amount.

So then I call number in the Guide Book for Hilton Club Reservations, and Customer Service Rep told me that his understanding is that ALL Hilton NY Club members are entitled to exchange for HGVC, RCI, other Hilton Hotel chains such as DoubleTree & Hamptons, etc. He told me that he was not aware that Hilton Club owners who bought resale are restricted from trading or reserving at HGVC destinations.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 6, 2011)

Jasmine658 said:


> First incoming call today from 407-722-3162, Hilton Corporate, that my purchase of resale points will not allow me to exchange to RCI or to another HGVC. Points will only be good at Hilton Club NYC. She emphasized she works in corporate, so that it was necessary to buy direct from Hilton @ $3.50/point in order to have trading and exchanging capability. I purchased resale about 1/10th that amount.
> 
> So then I call number in the Guide Book for Hilton Club Reservations, and Customer Service Rep told me that his understanding is that ALL Hilton NY Club members are entitled to exchange for HGVC, RCI, other Hilton Hotel chains such as DoubleTree & Hamptons, etc. He told me that he was not aware that Hilton Club owners who bought resale are restricted from trading or reserving at HGVC destinations.



Sorry you had to experience that. :annoyed: 

Just ignore the incoming call. It sounds like it was a sales call. They're simply trying to use scare tactics to get you to buy from the developer. Here are some examples of what the sales people tell potential buyers to scare them into buying directly from the developer - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97652

You're fine. The Club Counselors from the Hilton Club NY are correct. Enjoy your resale purchase


----------



## Jasmine658 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Thanks for reassurance*



alwysonvac said:


> Sorry you had to experience that. :annoyed:
> 
> You're fine. The Club Counselors from the Hilton Club NY are correct. Enjoy your resale purchase



Guess this is what TUG gets to hear all the time. It's just so strange when 2 different people that work for same company, one is busy talking one way, the other talking the other. Guess sales rep thought maybe I had time to rescind so would by retail...but I think not! I just told her if used my points only for Hilton Club NY I would be happy, as that's the main place plan to stay to visit old friends & family (lived various places around NYC for 10 years, went to school there, worked, etc), but would like to also try Hawaii HGVC too.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 6, 2011)

What will 7000 points get you?  A week in a 1BR?  Am I reading right that the total MF would be about $1700/year for that?  If so, that's actually not as bad as I thought.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 6, 2011)

Jasmine658 said:


> It's just so strange when 2 different people that work for same company, one is busy talking one way, the other talking the other.



HGVC suffers from a multiple-personality disorder in this respect.

The sales division is primarily composed of used-car sales types who take their tactics from the same playbook of every other high-pressure & lie-thru-their-teeth, sales operation. For this reason, you could not pay me enuff to sit thru another "owner update" and waste valuable vacation time with these cretins.

OTOH, the customer-service peep seem genuinely interested in helping owners get the full-use of the program. IME, they'll do their best to find a way to meet your needs and give you the straight scoop.

-----------------------
BTW... booking hotels or converting club-points to HHonors is usually a poor use of points, since they go much further when booking HGVC, HC-NY or RCI. But a conversion may be suitable to complete a VIP-award or book a super high-priced hotel.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 8, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> What will 7000 points get you?  A week in a 1BR?  Am I reading right that the total MF would be about $1700/year for that?  If so, that's actually not as bad as I thought.



Hilton Club New York Maintenance Fee from the 2011 Maintenance Fee thread in post #2

For 7,000 Points 
Operating Fee $1,334.00 
Reserve Fee $92.40 
Real Estate Taxes $207.90 
Sub Total $1,634.30 *(excluding 2011 Club Dues $217.00 and Voluntary ARDA ROC $3.00)*


The Point Redemption Values for Hilton Club New York  from the 2011 Club Member Guide on page 109 

■ January 7 – January 27, 2011
■ January 6 – January 26, 2012
UNIT SIZE / SUN–THUR PER NIGHT / FRI–SAT PER NIGHT
STUDIO / 500 / 800
1 BEDROOM / 600 / 1,000
2 BEDROOM / 800 / 1,500

■ January 28 – March 10, July 15 – September 8, 2011
■ January 27 – March 8, July 13 – September 6, 2012
UNIT SIZE / SUN–THUR PER NIGHT / FRI–SAT PER NIGHT
STUDIO / 600 / 1,100
1 BEDROOM / 800 / 1,400
2 BEDROOM / 1,200 / 2,000

■ March 11 – July 14, September 9, 2011 – January 5, 2012
■ March 9 – July 12, September 7, 2012 – January 3, 2013
UNIT SIZE / SUN–THUR PER NIGHT / FRI–SAT PER NIGHT
STUDIO / 800 / 1,400
1 BEDROOM / 1,000 / 1,800
2 BEDROOM / 1,400 / 2,500

Link to Hilton Grand Vacations 2011 Club Member Guide -  http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/Book_Reader.cfm?BookId=3


----------



## jsb15 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm sure that avoiding cleaning fees for a less than 4 night stay is nice at that property and the owner charges to buy in are considerably less than W 57th to get lounge access but those prices still look pretty high.  An upcoming Saturday night rental in a studio wouild run $370 (prorated annual fees) vs. a W 57th studio being $150 (pro-rated from a 7000 point Vegas or Orlando ownership)+$85.  I know you have a reservation fee with W 57th which might not be there on HCNY and the latter includes lounge access but that is hardly worth $100.  Unless you need lots of NYC access and can't find W 57th availability, I would find it hard to justify even an inexpensive HCNY TS ownership with those fees.


----------



## Jasmine658 (Jun 10, 2011)

*HGVC vs HCNY*

HGVC 1BR @ FLAMINGO on Expedia....

Room/unit type	Avg rate
	One Bedroom Condo-Slps4-772SFt -No-Refund

Guests: 2 adults
Room rate 7/4 - 7/8:	$87.20 per night	
Taxes & Service Fees
(where applicable):	$10.76 per night  Details
Total room cost:	
$489.80		 Expedia Special Rate - Monday - Friday

Just priced Flamingo HGVC for whirlwind trip this summer. Why buy here, when rates this cheap?

However, try getting this rate of $87.20/nt for 1BR @ the HCNY, so even if maintenance fees 100% more at HCNY, you will pay in NYC 400-800% more than that to rent anything similar either direct or from private owner in that area of Manhattan. Another problem is that the 57th Street property does not offer any 2BR units, and 57th is not a favorite walking street for me, not as nice a location as on Av of Americas IMO. I used to have F/T jobs working right next door to both locations, with my apartment down at 34th & Av of Americas. I could get anywhere fast from there, except for grocery stores which all seemed to be east side only.

But if don't travel to NYC, don't buy HCNY - this is a fractional timeshare interest ownership (which isn't my favorite-more risks involved since requires POA- Power of Attorney for the execs to make decisions on owners behalf), and not just a vacation club ownership. I had to actually add my name to the utility bills for instance! But need to visit family in NYC who have little to offer for our family of 4, so felt we needed to have something there with some kind of reliable quality, 3 beds to sleep in, and the buy-in cost was so much less at HCNY than at Flamingo HGVC.

Plus I just learned that Flamingo HGVC has taken away family use of the main large pool, one of best in Vegas - it's now just adults only, while 2 other pools are available - they are boring ovals. So get view of fun tropical pool from HGVC Flamingo, but kids can't use main large pool, now called the GO Pool. Bummer...won't be staying there.


----------



## DCBob (Jul 13, 2012)

Jasmine658 said:


> Another problem is that the 57th Street property does not offer any 2BR units, and 57th is not a favorite walking street for me, not as nice a location as on Av of Americas IMO.



I own at West 57th Street by Hilton Club and used to own at HCNY, too.  The West 57th Street property is about 50 feet away from 6th Avenue (no one calls it Avenue of the Americas).  So there is no real difference in location and the two properties are just 3 blocks apart.  

I traded my HCNY ownership because it loses significant value every year as the 2032 expiration date gets closer and closer.  In 2032, the value of the property will be exactly zero because the leasehold ends.  I would rather have a timeshare that is deeded property and remains in the owners' hands in perpetuity.


----------



## Titandude (Aug 3, 2012)

DCBob said:


> I own at West 57th Street by Hilton Club and used to own at HCNY, too.  The West 57th Street property is about 50 feet away from 6th Avenue (no one calls it Avenue of the Americas).  So there is no real difference in location and the two properties are just 3 blocks apart.
> 
> I traded my HCNY ownership because it loses significant value every year as the 2032 expiration date gets closer and closer.  In 2032, the value of the property will be exactly zero because the leasehold ends.  I would rather have a timeshare that is deeded property and remains in the owners' hands in perpetuity.



This is the very reason WHY we bought resale at Hilton Club NY. In 2032, I'll be 76 years old and ready to slow down on trips to NYC. I can then walk away without all the stress of trying to sell or give away the timeshare. I don't want to burden my children with MFs. 

BTW, I have a brother that lives in Manhatten, but we don't want to burden him and his family like we have in the past. My wife likes being less crowded and more privacy. In 20 years, his place will be more empty! (hopefully!) *smile*


----------



## cooper0038 (Aug 8, 2012)

I have enjoyed using our HCNY timeshare.  I like the 2032 expiration as I will be well into my 70's and don't want to unload more timeshares at that age.  The location is great.  The lounge is a nice feature and the rooms are great for us.  We don't want a kitchen while staying in NY.  I understand some do, but that is not what we want on vacation as we don't eat out when we are at home.  The 57 th street property is newer, deeded and may be "nicer" for some, I just didn't want to commit that much money.


----------

